# Remote issues - flip key - broken- help please same like golf jetta & passat - first style flip key



## TD-B3 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, I just got a 1999 beetle TDI and my parents have a 1999 VW Golf TDI and both my keys on the beetle is broken and one is broken on my parents golf. Now what I mean by broken is that the remote part of it slides out of the key part. And I have a few spare keys (that I got to fix these broken ones with) but all of them are broken on the key side not the remote side (where they slid together) Now one might say okay fold it half way the key knock the pin out and slide the working remote into it and your set to go. Well yes that is true but you can only start the car for 2 seconds or so before the car notices that the immobilizer chip is not present in the key so it just shuts off. The immobilizer chip is somehow in the key part of the key (of the upper half of they key). I need to figure out how to remove that and place it in the other one. Any help guys? I am scared of losing my 2 keys. I know it was quite confusing to understand mostly how I explained it but I honestly don't know how to explain it better. Thanks in advance with the help. Pictures would also be nice to see. I would have posted some pictures as well with my explanation but don't know how to do that. Any ways I am not good at vwvortex I will not lie.







thanks guys again


----------



## oooodriver (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Remote issues - flip key - broken- help please same like golf jetta & pa ... (Audi5000SQuattro)*

i understand what your saying. you have 2 options
insert the blade part of your key into other known good parts. and take it to a dealership and have it programed.
or glue the remote the key part.


----------



## TD-B3 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Remote issues - flip key - broken- help please same like golf jetta & pa ... (oooodriver)*

Hi, But I know there is a way to take it apart becasue I have heard of many people that got these older stlye flip keys and toke the chip out of it and toke apart the newer one and placed the chip into that. Now I have a newer key and I know how to take that apart. But I can't seem to figure out how to take it apart. I know one thing for sure is that once you pop off the VW logo there is a screw and you need to take that as well. But that is only step one of the take apart. The thing is I can't figure out the rest. As for glueing the keys together I will not do that becasue if I do so and later my remote breaks or just the battery dies there is no way I can service/fix it and than I am stuck with a really really broken key. Now I have the VAG cable but I tried to look into reprograming the chip but I can't seem to figure out/understand it. Not to mention I need to find this code some SKC code and use that but the thing is that since I am not the original owner of the car I don't know what happened to that. But I am still looking


----------



## mark1vws (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Remote issues - flip key - broken- help please same like golf jetta & pa ... (TD-B3)*

no immo, see vwkey.com for more information


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Remote issues - flip key - broken- help please same like golf jetta & pa ... (mark1vws)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark1vws* »_no immo, see vwkey.com for more information

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good info


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Yeah I was going to say...I didn't think '99s had immobilizers. I know mine doesn't. Makes life so much easier


----------

